# Knights of the sword



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Knights of the sword
a tale of loss, betrayal, and those who fall from glory​

"The mighty chapter, The Regal Knights stand as a bulwark against foes of mankind. Their fortress monastery located deep into orkish territory they are used to constant fighting."

The Orks often commandeer space hulks and pit them to use as space vessels. So when ork WAAAAAGH Armour stompa piloted one towards panterra III it was not something that shocked the regal knights. With most of the chapter somewhere in the galaxy it is up to the 2remaining companies and human serfs to defend against the green tide.

The regal knights are a unique chapter, committing at least 1 squad to every major conflict they are never far from influencing their enemies. These galaxy spanning warriors are known as the cavalry within the chapter and they number 3000 men. Being so deep into ork territory it is difficult to get supplies through to the chapter.

Rules:
1.no god modding
2. No killing other characters
3. Two paragraphs minimum (or six sentences)
4.miss three updates and your character will be killed
5.i will give young week between each update

Character:

Name: sir whatever your name is

Age: 200-600

Appearance: regal knights wear dark (or regal) blue power armour with red shoulder insets and knee pads, depending on personal preference, you can have a red halved helmet and have a chequered pattern on your left shin armour. All of that is considered to be part of the regal knight colour scheme

Personality: what are you like as a person? The regal nights are based on medieval knights who were chivalrous and only killed when necaserry (I think) do you share these characteristics?

History: where were you born? How was your scout training? Was your life as a marine difficult? Did you get put into any other squads other than a tactical? Why did you get promoted to a brother knight? (brother knights are regal knights equivalent of sanguinery guard)

Equipment:Artificer armour, choice of either two frag or krak grenades, one brother may take auspexs

Weapons: storm shield + a choice of power sword, power axe. Power mace, power fist or power whatever you call the thing that are on the chain and swing it. Also avalible for 1 out of 5 (2 out of 10) are flamer, plasmagun, meltagun, assault cannon, missile launcher, storm bolter

House: this is the company you represent. It determines what is on your banner if you choose to wear one.

My character:

name:Ruhr Falco

Age: 396

Appearance: Ruhr had a tall athletic build even before becoming an astares, he wears regal blue artificer armour that is HEAVILY adorned with battle trophies and things from lost comrades, most notably the previous chapter masters helmate that still glows green from his death, Ruhr also uses the previous chapter masters weapons that also glow green. Ruhr wears a mk six helmet with a halved red/regal colour his left shin armour is chequered with the same colours as his helmet.

Personality: Ruhr is everything you expect from a regal knight, his willpower is unbeatable, he will never give up, he does not care if he dies for his cause. He expects only the best from his squad as he will give them only the best.

History: Ruhr was born on terra, his parents on a pilgrimage as is customary on penterra III during a military procession a veteran space marine gifted the baby Ruhr with a small toy sword, Ruhr had a happy childhood which is rare for any human in the 41st millennia the toy sword was his favourite thing to playwith. The regal knights do not hide from thief populace instead appearing in their citys, towns, forests and hidden get-aways. Ruhr used to chase them around and challenge them to a duel with his sword, he gathered quite a reputation with the penterrans and regal knights as the little astare, he used to pretend he was battling Orks in the farms with his friends.

It was no surprise whatsoever that Ruhr was made into a scout, his training was short lasting only 2 years. He broke the record for earning his black carapace within the chapter he was put in 3rd company (the Archers) he broke another record in the company for being fastest to be promoted as company champion in his vey first battle. He went on to write a glorious saga and became a hero of the chapter and his battle prowess was only seconded by Tonar Pentin the current chapter master. It was during a fatefull battle on an ork space hulk that Ruhrs life was changed forever,

"....the Orks came in millions, the knights kept up a ring of heavy weapons fire, keeping them at bay although only just. Ruhr had taken up a dead brothers melta gun and wA busy shooting any heavily armoured Orks, "WITH ME" yelled Tonar to his knights, Tonar ran into the green tide yelling at Ruhr and his company to get out of the hulk, " I will buy you time Said his captain causally. Ruhr nodded and ran. That was the last he saw of Tonar and his captain. A single of Tonars knights survived to tell the tail of thier Chapter master."

Ruhr was elected as chapter master for the knights which was yet another record as he was the youngest chapter master they had ever had at only 148, Ruhrs first act as chapter master was to lead a cruisade against the Orks as means of revenge for thier lost master which pleased the regal knights and gave Ruhr time to settle in.

During the cruised the knights found the cursed space hulk and. Destroyed all Orks inside it, they found Tonars armour but not the other knights or Ruhrs captain. From that day on Ruhr has vowed to find His captain and the knights while avenging Tonar with his own weapons.

Equiptment: artificer armour, 2 melta bombs

Weapons: Regal aegis (Tonars storm shield) and Orksbane (Tonars power sword)

House: first company the knights

I have places for a maximum of 10, but i can start it with 5

1.astorith fyre (vist)
2.Gaius Octavian(marshal Ragnar)
3.Canopus alinari (goarr)
4.terach vetus (thunder of kayvaan)
5. Karl grethik (Anfo)
6. Raitus thanio (serpion5)
7. Gaius Octavian (aquatic foible)
8. Hentas Bulgast (Mr. Randam)


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I dont know about this chapter (So it may or may not be of your own creation if sok But maybe it would make it more interesting to give an assault cannon or heavy Flamer to the unit and let the first come first served policy take its place?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah the regal knights are my diy chapter, if you want any info on them pm me. ive edited the sheet to include special weapons.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Must we have a Storm Shield? i would Prefer a Dual handed Axe instead


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

no you dont have to take a storm shield, its just there if you want it, probobly should have made that a bit more clear.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Awesome, I'll post one up later.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Do they have standard equipment like a bolt pistol, or bolt gun available?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I`ll play. Knights could be fun. But if I may make a suggestion, it may help to post your chapter info in the homebrew fluff section then provide a link to it in the recruitment thread.  

Name: Sir Raikus Thanio

Age: 422 terran standard

Appearance: The standard armour pattern of a Regal Knight. His helmet is halved into red and blue, and his left _greave_ (the shin armour I think) is check patterned.

Sir Thanio has forgone a banner in favour of a simple aquilla ornament signifying the glory of the imperium without being boastful.

Beneath his armour, Thanios is a man of slender build, and medium height. His face is stern but gaunt, and his brown eyes and stern gaze are framed by a crop of medium length brown hair.

Personality: Sir Thanios is one of the silent types, preferring humility to pride. Though he has absolute faith in his squad and in his destiny, not for Thanios the reckless boasting of the more ostentatious knights. 

He will offer counsel whenever he deems it appropriate, he will never seek to put himself before his duty, and he will lay down his life at a moments notice if it becomes necessary for the Regal Knights to prevail.

House: Though technically from a peasant family, Thanios was recognised as a potential warrior by the local Lord of his village and recruited as an apirant at the age of twelve. Having forgone a banner, Thanios instead represents the house of the Fourth Company by means of a small badge pinned to his chestplate just above his primary heart.

History: Following his completion of training as a scout, Thanios spent 23 years in the reserve 9th company before being elevated into the Fourth following the casualties inflicted in the crusade against the eldar corsairs at Cintrinea. Since then, he has distinguished himself regularly, his valour and deeds matched only by his remarkable ability to downplay his own part. 

After a further 208 years in the fourth, Thanios was elevated into the veterans of the Regal Knights. Since then he has witnessed the thickest of fighting, the worst atrocities mankind can commit. 

He has not lost his sense of honour, and has not lost his faith in humanity.

Equipment: Artificer armour, 2 krak grenades.

Weapons: Storm Shield _Light`s Veil_, Power Falchion _Heaven`s Edge_ 


btw: I assume by _mace_ you mean in the context of a spiked club type weapon, in which case the ball and chain thingy is called a _Flail._ However, in some sources, this weapon is also considered a _mace._


This okay?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@goar no there aren't bolt pistols by themselves for the start but you may take a
Combat shield with inbuild bolter.

@serpion5 your guy is fine, welcome to knights of the sword. Yes I do mean spiked club weapon.

"in the regal knights we use power weapons heavily, therefore our techmarines have become very adept at making them, they pack a higher ammount of energy cells into thier maces allowing them to swing through armour with ease."


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I really like the idea. Gotta see how some other things pan out before I can totally commit to joining this one.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm in. Ill work on creating a character and get it up today or tomorrow.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Bah, why not here goes

Name: Sir Camillus Alinari

Age: 435

Appearance: Camillus has always been a large man, as an astartes this has not changed. He is heavily muscular and has many scars crisscrossing his body. His eyes are silver, and his hair is black cut shoulder length and pulled into a pony tail. Most of his teeth were long ago shattered and replaced with armor grade ceremite. His artificer armor is Regal Blue Mark 7 armor with a modified Mark 6 studded left shoulder plate and Mark 8 chest and helmet. He has the red/blue halved helmet, and the insignia of the 2nd company on his knee.

Personality: Camillus is a man of war and honor. He is rather quiet preferring to let his actions speak for him. The only people he does speak with are fellow warriors, and the only men he truly opens up to are those who he has personally commanded in several battles.

History: Camillus was born onto the feudal world of Attilia. His first years of life were spent with his family working a plot of land for a local lord. At the age of 5 he began to learn the art of the sword. At the age of 8 he killed his first man. By the time he was 10 he had been involved in a small uprising. His family was killed when the uprising was quelled leaving him to face the executioner alone. It was seen as pure luck that a Regal Knight was among the crowd. There were several young men who were hung that day, but Camillus fought long for his last breath. The Knight stepped forward and claimed the youngster.
Life as a scout was something that Camillus found rather simple. He trained constantly to hone his skill. It wasn't until he became a marine that he began to truly excel.

When his promotion came and Callimus became a full marine he was placed within one of the 2nd company's assault squads. In his first battle Callimus was credited with killing a full squad of orks when he was separated from his brothers by a sudden ork assault on the landing zone. At the end of the first campaign he was involved in Callimus was given the honor of commanding a squad. After his second campaign he was elevated to the position of a Champion. This is where he remained by choice for nearly three century's moving from squad to squad as needed or to teach his brothers.

Callimus has employed several tactics he had learned as a child, and from his time as a scout that gave him victory on countless battlefields. From his tutelage have come many great warriors, and leaders. Few of these men have surpassed their master in rank, but nearly all still look to him for advice.
It was not until the past few decades that Callimus has relinquished his freedom of command and became one of the Brother Knights. While he still assists in training whenever possible he has taken to his new position with the same fervor he has always had.

Equipment:Artificer Armour, 2 frag grenades

Weapons:
_Adamant Core_: Storm Shield
_Relentless Assault_: Modified Power Mace (hand and a half grip and external power adapter for suit interface)
Combat knife (sheathed and attached to left forearm)

House: 2nd Company 1st Cavalry


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

All fine except serpion5 has taken 4th company. Also here is a link to the knights index astares. 

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=74955


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

I am also fairly interested in this. I'll read up on the fluff and get a character written up.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

And that makes 5 if everyone gets their character up.


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

*Name:* Sir Karl Grethik

*Age:* 216

*Appearance*: Karl wears the standard blue and red color scheme of his chapter. He has a purity seal on his left shoulder. Karl makes sure that his armor is always in prestine condition. His armor always polished and repaired. Karl has a shield like cover over the mouthpiece of his helmet, making him like a knight of old. He wears a tabbed that is designed like his company banner. Karl has almost no scars or wounds, making him look much newer to the chapter than hi auctully is. He has hair that goes to hie eyebrows.

*Personality*: Karl has been described as a loose cannon. There is nothing he likes better than to tear enemies apart with his assault cannon. He thinks that any and everything can be solved with a bolter round to the other guys head. This has caused some disputes within the chapter. 

*History*: Karl was born on the hive world of Bubotis. At age ten he joined one of the many hive gangs. He stayed in the gang until the Knights came, looking for recruites. Always up for a challange, Karl went to become a space marine. His training went well, he always tried to do the best at everything, and always bragged about being better. 

Things were fine for Karl until the battle of San Adreas. Karl and his squad were cut off by the Dark Eldar and stranded behind enemy lines for three weeks. Under constant attack the entire time. When the 'siege' was finally broken, Karl was the only one left alive. 

*Equipment:*Artificer armour, frags.

*Weapons:* Storm Shield(_Heaven_) and assault cannon(_Hell_).

*House*: 5th company.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

i like the heaven and hell bit but bump up the age a bit, and that makes 6.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Could i dibs 3rd company please?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes you can.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Name: Terach Vetus

Age: 575

Appearance: wears dark blue power armour with red shoulder insets and knee pads and wears red halved helmet. Underneath the armour, He has very short White Hair with a mild tone of green in his eyes. He stands slightly higher than the average marine and has an average build, which has grown more muscular due to the weapon he wields. His face is well defined and Terach has a worn 3rd company banner on top of his backpack.

Personality: He is a Grizzled Veteran, having seen many battles and has lost many battle brothers along the way. He is a friendly man but cut formalities often, believing that they just get in the way most of the time. He believes that if his force knew him, then they will fight harder. He’ll pick out the most competent foe and challenge him to a duel, So that the squad can pick off the enemies around him and that he can die a good death.

Background: Terach was born on a feral world, which has now been exterminated after the taint of chaos arrived, where only the strong survived. Even in the harsh icy world, He Went and gathered a small Clan of people. Unfortunately, he had enemies and they struck Terach and his clan down but He would go down without a fight, and slaughtered them with a crude two handed dual bladed axe. When the Knights found him, He was face down on the snow. Blood was stain upon the pure white snow and they dragged him back to their ship.

Terach’s scout years went by as he did regular tours of duty, from demolitions to assassinations. His shining moment was when he engaged a mob of twenty ork boys, alone, and prevailed against the odds. Shortly after he was promoted to wear power armour and join the assault marines. His enjoyed the time in the assault marine as he could test his mettle as a Knight.

He had has many positions from Leading a Squad into battle to Commanding a entire task force. He was put in the position of leading the entire 3rd company and was grateful of the honour but declined due to the fact that he believed that it was his duty to fight on the front line instead of commanding. Instead, they elevated him to one of the brother knight, and gave him the banner for 3rd company. He wears it with pride to this day.

Equipment: Artificer Armour, Four foot long blade (Duty)

Weapons: A massive dual bladed two handed power axe (Honour)

House: The 3rd Company, The Archers


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to the knights terach


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So how many you taking for this? Just 5?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Read first post Angel, Says maximum of 10 but minimum of 5


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

What he said^ stop doing my job thunder unless you want to write the updates (joke)


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Nah, I'm just doing my job of captian Obvious. Besides, your chapter!


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Im just confused as there only appears to be 5 companies in the index astartes you made.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Bah sorry just realised, there is 2 of each company for example the 1st seige is 5th company 2nd siege is 5.5th company if you understand what I mean, I should have put it in the index. I will go edit it now.


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

Rip that apart as you will, Warsmith. 

*Sir Astaroth Fiyre* 

Age:229

Appearance:
Astaroth’s armor is the Regal Knight’s standard garb - dark blue power armor, with the standard red helmet, knee inserts, and shoulder plates. 

The man beneath the mask is youthful, rugged, yet still vaguely handsome. Wounds adorn his face, crisscrossing across his nose and mouth, scar tissue overlapping scar tissue. Burns; las, acidic, and promethium nock his head in various places. He has no large, significant disfigurements or injuries, but rather a library of smaller ones, cementing his image as one of the Emperor’s avatars of war. His hair, a dark blonde, is shaved - enough left to show that Astaroth is in no way suffering premature aging, but short enough to comply with Astartes standards and best combat practice. His facial hair follows a similar trend, but tends towards an untidy stubble rather than a neat trim. 

Personality: 
Astaroth is cocksure and arrogant, perhaps unjustifiably so. He acknowledges and accepts his weaknesses in private, but will never show or admit them. His psych replaces uncertainty with bluster, and a lack of knowledge with misguided arrogance. 
His flaws aside, he is loyal and without fear, and like any Space Marine, unafraid of death, yet logical and intelligent - life should not be haphazardly thrown away. He deals with worries by ignoring them with thought process - what’s the point in getting upset about something when you could be dealing with it? 
He is loud, for normally reserved Astartes, and chatty. He finds silence awkward and likes to be at the center of attention when possible. 

In battle, Astartes training kicks in. He will fight as trained, yet push opportunities when he sees them. He is not bloodthirsty or glory-seeking despite his arrogant nature, but he cannot bring himself to lose, or to let his battle-brothers down. 

History: 

Astaroth has no particularly eventful past - nothing that would stand out in the war-torn galaxy in which he dwells. A ganger on the primary hive of the frozen planet Utolon, he was tough from a young age - physically and mentally. That life is but a distance memory, and Astaroth has no particular desire to revisit it. 
He was recruited by the Knights, against his will at first, when they made planetfall on Utolon. Aboard their mighty warp-ships, he became grateful to be rid of the icy wasteland, and began to carve himself a new purpose in the universe - a tool of the Emperor’s destruction. 
Astaroth rose through the scout ranks in a reasonable amount of time, and received his most recent promotion after a considerable amount of conflicts, all of them bloody. A Space Marine. 
As of now, he has worn his armor for the best part of nine years - a rookie by Astartes standards, yet so much more. 

Equipment:
Artificer Armor, Frag grenades.

Weapons: 
The Power Sword, Tyrfing. 
Astaroth also utilizes a standard-issue Storm Bolter. 

House: 
Second.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

So you use a two handed sword and a wrist mounted storm bolter? I would question the storm bolter as it's only the grey knights that have acces to them. However the regal knights have not been unknown for using weapons not approved by the mechanus so it's up to you but I would prefer it if you don't take it.


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

The sword is intended to be one-handed, I can add to it's description if you like.
I can remove the storm bolter, but with you suggesting no bolt pistols, and my general dislike of Storm Shields, does leave him a little... weapon-less. Any suggestions?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Have a giant Badass sword!

nah i joke, Bolters do have pistol grips by the way.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok, here it goes.

Name: Gaius Octavian

Age: 228 

Appearance: Gaius wears the traditional regal blue of the Regal Knights. His helmet is a split color design with red on the left side. His armor is adorned with several awards, parchments, purity seals, and trophies that he has taken off of slain enemies that he has defeated in personal combat. The most honorable of these awards is the Black Templar’s Iron Cross that he wears on his right shoulder guard. His left shoulder is the silver metallic guard of the Death Watch.

Under the armor Gaius is of medium build and stature with cold blue eyes and short cropped brown hair. He has a long thin scar running from his left temple down his cheek to his jaw line. 

Personality: He is utterly loyal to his chapter, honorable, fearless, totally stubborn, has a fiery temper, and extremely brutal to all those that he sees as an enemy. He likes to socialize and joke with fellow marines, evener those of other chapters. His only faults is that he is so stubborn that he refuses to give even a meter of ground to the enemy, and he has a violent temper whenever his chapter has been slighted in any way. He also loves to challenge himself in the practice ring with any who is willing and is a good sport about it. He also loves to challenge the champions of other chapters to spar. 

History: Gaius has had what most marines would call an honorable and glorious career. During his scout training he became known as a fearsome warrior and a very skilled combatant in hand-to-hand combat. He was the best that his sergeant had trained in over a hundred years. His training lasted 18yrs when he was promoted into an assault squad in the 2nd company. After his elevation to battle brother he served honorably for 130 years as an assault marine before being elevated to the position Company Champion after saving the 2nd company captain from a Khorn champion in hand-to-hand combat. 

During the 56yrs of serving as the company’s champion he served along and with several other chapters and has became honor brothers with members in both the Black Templar and Space Wolves. Both of these chapters honor and respect Gaius for his skill with blade and fearlessness in combat. It was during one of these times of serving with Black Templars that he received the Iron Cross from Cestallion Draco when he fought side by side with Draco against a large squad of Chaos Renegades. He then served 20 years in Death Watch where nothing is known of his activities. Upon his return to the chapter after serving in the Death Watch he was promoted to the rank of Knight and inducted into the first company. 

House: Gaius wears a loin cloth with a roman numeral II in front of the Chapters Crossed Swords. 

Equipment: Artificer armor and two frag grenades 

Weapons: _Enemies’ Bain_, and _Eternal Defense_. _ Enemies’ Bain_ is a large double bladed relic axe that is a meter tall with a large enough handle that it can be swung double handed if necessary. He carries his axe strapped over his right shoulder when not wielding it, but while he wields it he holds it in his right hand and attaches it to himself by a thick gold chain being wrapped around the axe handle and his wrist. Gaius received _Enemies’ Bain_ while he was serving with the Death Watch. _Eternal Defense_ is a storm shield with a built in bolt pistol, and has the chapters crossed swards behind a stylized skull.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@vist we have acces to most close combat weapons, so you can take a second. Or you can hold the storm bolter with your hand.

@marshal ragnar in your history is Draco meant to be Ruhr Falco?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Damn, is everyone having a two bladed axe?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Seems like it, later in the story a shield will come in handy by the way.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The Thunder of KayVaan said:


> Damn, is everyone having a two bladed axe?


Well, I took a sword!  And a kikass one at that. :so_happy:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, i just slightly edited my axe to a Massive one. because you know, bigger is often better!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just a question, what happened with the other RP, are you still running it?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah im still runing it, its just going a bit slowly


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

A shame, what about this one, do you want it to go fast\slow, also handling to RPs in one time is not easy so bare that in mind. Especially if you are participating in other roleplays.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Quick Question Komanko, Can we update Crimson dawn as everyone has posted?

Oh and When is the action thread due warsmith?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Not everyone posted yet. Waiting for Revan.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

ah yes, forgot about him because he's so damn secretive!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Building up tension and surprise  Although I guess that people have already looked in the spoiler ^^


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I haven't and refuse to  it so bloody tempting though!


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I was not meanin Ruhr Falco. Draco is an actual character available to the Black Templar army. Is it a problem? And I can change my axe if group thinks axes is being to repetitive.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

if you would keep crimson dawn posts in the crimson dawn thread please. i will put up the action thread soonish. i wont be able to take anyone else on once we start so i want to wait till we have plenty players. so about a week or less depends on my mood. im not bothered about the axe thing and my knowledge on black templars iobselete.

also i know rps take alot of effort but i have plenty time on my hands so i should be fine. i contemplated wether to put this up or not for a long time after the tides of change.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

terribly sorry warsmith, just checking a few things thats all 

yeah its just me about the axe thing, and here i thought i was being unique...


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

How many people have axes?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

hmm... only three yet i thought there was four or five people with axes. Thats probaly my mind being stupid, like usual.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

warsmith7752 said:


> i will put up the action thread soonish. i wont be able to take anyone else on once we start


Why is that so warsmith? Adding in people does not seem like to much of a challenge when you think about it.


----------



## Vast (Oct 26, 2010)

Warsmith, I changed to a standard Storm Bolter, as you requested.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@darkreever it's more that I would prefer not to, it makes the relationships with the other characters different and that will play a part in the loyalty bit of the tale of the knights o the sword

@vist right that's fine now


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey, what is the insignia of the Regal Knights?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

A shield with two cris crossing swords.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Why is that so warsmith? Adding in people does not seem like to much of a challenge when you think about it.


Given this particular storyline, it may be a bit more challenging than some others.

It was not hard for me to spawn two extra nid warriors but aren`t we supposed to be an honour guard unit in this rp? Like a personal bodyguard for the chapter master, imo it kind of loses a bit of flair if you go "oh btw this guy was here all along he just didn`t say much `till now." or if the newer player is someone from a different squad for instance, then technically his character wouldn`t be on par with the rest of us in terms of wargear and such.

Warsmith`s call, but I agree with keeping a closed recruitment on this one. :dunno:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Your not my honour guard, it's a representative for each company that goes into big descisions for the chapter. What serpion said is correct, and about mid-way through the story we get isolated from the chapter.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Thats cool. I'm gonna change my shield to having crossed swords on them then if that ok?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

No problem with that


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

When are we ganna start? Any ideas? And I didnt see my name put onto the list of players so i just wanna make sure im in?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I will give it 3 more days then I will start it, I forgot about the lost I will go edit it now. Then in going to start my new tactical squad.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

room for one more? :grin:

i've been lurking around this area of the board ever since i got involved in a DeathWatch campaign at my local gaming club, and would really like to get involved...

if you don't want a relative noob messing up the flow of the story and whatnot, i total understand, but i reckon i could bring something to the table [or at least not get in the way too much!].

let me know, and i can post up a character bio fairly quickly...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Post away, if you mess up it's easily fixed but I'm sure you won't.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

hope this is alright...

*name - * Sir Artemis Feldan

*age - * 437 years

*appearance - * Artemis cuts an imposing figure in the standard rich blue and red garb of his chapter. His armour is bedecked with purity seals, oaths of moment, and other personal trophies. He has spent much of his time between battle ornately engraving his MkVII plate with records of the chapters glories, in both text and image, of which only flashes can be seen under his tabard [which denotes him as a former warrior of the 2nd Cavalry, and wears in place of a banner]. 

He has a youthful appearance, although much of it is covered by a closely cropped beard, and a mane of long chestnut hair that falls past his shoulders. His eyes are of the darkest green; deep pools of memory that speak volumes of great sorrow.

*history - * Raised the son of a Rogue Trader family, Artemis spent much of his formative years between the stars. He experienced more adventure in this short time than many see in a lifetime, including the defense of his family's vessel against a Dark Eldar raiding party. 

During a trade envoy to the Regal Knights' home world, his precocious nature saw him enter one of the combat tourneys held to evaluate potential aspirants. his proficiency marked him as a warrior of note, and he was quickly claimed by the chapter.

His time as a scout was troubled. The same impetuousness that saw him enter the tourney would often see him "misinterpret" orders, often times seeking to complete his squad's missions single-handedly or in an unorthodox fashion. However, after almost three decades of the patience and guidances of Scout Sergeant Valinan, he was moulded into a fine knight.

Upon earning his black carapace, he joined the ranks of a 2nd Cavalry tactical squad. A consummate soldier, he fought with honour and skill for many years before volunteering for a classified mission with 19 of his battle brothers. At the behest of their Company Master they ventured deep into Ork-occupied space, and after 3 years, only Artemis returned, a changed marine. Refusing to speak of what took place to any; save for the Company Master, and the Chapter Master; Artemis took a vow of penitence, swearing to redeem himself for all that had transpired on that fateful mission...

*personality -* now a warrior of the 1st Company Knights, Artemis strives to be the perfect warrior. He is constantly trying to atone for his "sins". The greatest enemy he faces is himself - his sense of adventure and wanderlust, at the same time his greatest strengths and biggest weaknesses, are always barely contained under the surface, and threaten to emerge again on occasion. 

Artemis has within him the potential to be one of the greatest leaders and warriors the chapter has ever known, but only once the weight of the past he carries on his mighty shoulders has been lifted.

*equipment -* artificer armour, 2 frag grenades.

*weapons -* combat shield with in-built bolt pistol, the power sword "penitent".


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

@aquatic - that's a cool character. I like the vow of silance you got going.

@warsmith - my guys name is Gaius Octavian. Not Galius something. Haha


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Just a thing I'd like to note, aquatic_foible, although a vow of silence may be cool and an original idea it will make your character less "alive", your character will look more like a robot then a living being, also if it is your first RP I suggest that you don't complicate things to much for yourself as it can ruin the game experience for you and make it less interesting, still, if you want to go with it I wont stop you, but thats entirely depends on you,


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

It`s easy enough. We can assume he will be using military ordained hand signals, and Foible can convey what the signals intend without having the character speak. 

It would also make for a fun twist now and then, having another character maybe misinterpret his signs. :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@aquatic _foble your character is fine with me but komanko is right, it best if your character isn't that confusing in your first Rp.

@marshal Ragnar sorted the name out 

@serpion5 fun!?!? It would inevitably leas to someones death, I am very attached to the npc in this Rp (I have built and painted most of them) and it would send me into a spiralling depression I don't think I would recover from.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

Serpion5 said:


> It`s easy enough. We can assume he will be using military ordained hand signals, and Foible can convey what the signals intend without having the character speak


that's what i was thinking. eveything else can be communicated through gesture and expression [shrugs, raised eyebrows and whatnot]. though i think i'll lose the gorget covering his mouth - while i think it's nicely symbolic, Artemis' mouth will need to be visible for him to emote fully. you'll need to see if he's smiling, frowning, and the like...


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

aquatic_foible said:


> that's what i was thinking. eveything else can be communicated through gesture and expression [shrugs, raised eyebrows and whatnot]. though i think i'll lose the gorget covering his mouth - while i think it's nicely symbolic, Artemis' mouth will need to be visible for him to emote fully. you'll need to see if he's smiling, frowning, and the like...


The mouth part makes it even more difficult as a space marine without his helm is not a smart thing. You know, someone shoots you in the head, blood everywhere, brains and gore... Yea... You don't want that in your first RP do you XD Anyway, its your choice, I just don't think you will enjoy it as much as you would if you use real words 

Edit: I'm still thinking if I would like to join or not, the problem is that if I wont like how it goes I will leave and that means that I will be a freaking deserter  and I don't want that.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

no worries, i'll bow to your experience chaps, and i certainly don't want to create any hassle. i'll edit my bio after work to grant Artemis the power of speech once more...

i'll just save the "vow of silence" idea away for another time :grin:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@komanko i can give you a bit of a spoiler/prolouge if you want to,






it involves Tonar.


----------



## Mr. Randam (Mar 17, 2010)

Im quite new to hersey online and really new to role play but it seems fun is it worth my time to make a character bio 
just asking if it worth my time to try and join


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I gave aquatic foible a chance so it wouldnt be fair to say no to you, so post away and i will tell you if you are worthy.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

The Grand Chapter Master will look upon your soul and deem whether a pathetic marine is fit to join his glorius ranks!

Or he'll say yes or no :biggrin:


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Humm... you know noone has taken a power mace. We got the axes, we got the swords, we got none of the maces. 
Humm, mind if I change my weapon type?

@aquatic_foible: the idea of a vow of silence is kinda cool. You can use facial expressions out of combat. In combat with a helment you might not be able to see faces, but you do have the multitude of different options that the armor allows (ie vox clicks, HUD icons, there are other options as well) and depending on how you use it there is also the ability of biological sounds(grunts, poping the tongue, wistling, ect...). Though the options are there it would be easier to use standard communications.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

@ G0arr - yeah, i was thinking along those lines. but on further reflection, it's probably best to keep things relatively simple for my first time out...if all goes well, and fun is had, the idea will no doubt pop up in the future! 

really looking forward to getting into it... :grin:


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Trust me Aquatic, Its bloody fun!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

You will have something to type about tomorrow around 8 or 5 o clock British time. Mr. Randam if you want in post your character before 9pm tomorrow.


EDIT: changed my mind, action thread is up


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

warsmith7752 said:


> EDIT: changed my mind, action thread is up


You can't wait, eh?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> @serpion5 fun!?!? It would inevitably leas to someones death, I am very attached to the npc in this Rp (I have built and painted most of them) and it would send me into a spiralling depression I don't think I would recover from.


Why get attached to NPC`s? I hope you`re not doing that in _From the Warp_ because if you are you`re gonna be devastated. 

Spoiler by the way. :laugh: And I do mean _devastated._



komanko said:


> Edit: I'm still thinking if I would like to join or not, the problem is that if I wont like how it goes I will leave and that means that I will be a freaking deserter  and I don't want that.


Also, you take long enough to post in the rp`s you`ve already joined.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Serpion5 said:


> Why get attached to NPC`s?


It's not my fault, I see them every time I go to sleep and when I wake up they sit there waiting to be painted.


----------



## Mr. Randam (Mar 17, 2010)

Name: sir Hantas Bulgast

Age: 314

Appearance: regal blue power armour with red shoulder insets and knee pads, regal blue helmet and a chequered pattern on your left shin armour.

Personality: Hantas is tough, but forgiving he enjoys having fun he is also intelgent and cunning.

History: Hantas was born on panterra
His scout training went well he learnt lots and showed he is very good at attacking fast from the front. His marine life went well he bonded well with every squad he was put in. Hantas spent most time in assult squads and scout squads. Hantas was promoted to the rank of knight because of his skills in battles and his efficence in battle and most of all his ablity to make choices in battle.

Equipment:Artificer armour, two frag grenades

Weapons: storm shield + Power mace,
Storm shield with a built in flamer

House: 1st company he dose not carry a banner


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Where's the appearance, house and personality Chris? Add those in please, it's a good idea to spell check in word as well.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just noticed that you edited it, it looks alright but I'm not sure that you get inbuilt flamers

Still 2 places left anyone interested? You only have until i update.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> it's a good idea to spell check in word as well.


Thats a bit rich.....


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm just trying to stop the guy making the same mistakes as me angel.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

So everyone has posted, Update due sunday?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Possibly today if I get the chance.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey, could i have a conversation with the captian? you know, considering Terach could have been the captain but turned it down.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, that what i was trying to get you all to do, converse with the other marines. note that they all honour you immensly and most are fearfull for the chapters survival. try to comfort them a bit.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

What from the 3rd is going with us?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

all of it, the troops from the index for 3rd + two tech marineswith serviators, a librarian (epistolary) two terminator squads, some scouts, land rainder redeemer and a razorback with heavy bolters


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Shite, Thats a lot of Firepower!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

remember how many orks we are fighting. We (well i do but in the story) dont know what is inside the hulk, for all we know there could be millions of stompas in the corridors of the hulk. Ruhr likes to come prepared.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I can see that :shok:


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I know I'm a bit late to the party, but are there any positions open still? I just recently joined this forum board, and have been searching for interesting games. Yours has caught my eye, but I fear I may be a couple days too late.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah sorry you are to late it said before that i didnt want to recruit new players after the action thread, although i might do a sequal.


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

When is the next update? and how often will they be?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

next update will be tommorow or saturday and they will happen either after a week or once everyone has posted. 

Mr. randam has decided to go and get adicted to world of warcraft and he told me today at school he doesnt want to spend time writing up rp so there are two options, 

i kill him off or,

i give his character to lirael, sound good to you?


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

Go ahead and give it to lirael. Thats my opinion


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

in my honest opinion, I think that lirael should be allowed to edit the character and post one big post for the start and the first update.

Well, thats my vote


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Ya, lirael should be able to change up the character. It's not fun to be forced to play a certain character. Hell, you could kill him off and let lirael make is own new member of the retinue.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Just let him join up as his own character and bring him into the game in the next update. Replace whoever is being taken out and act as if this new character has been there the whole time. Saves you the hassle of trying to work the character in, saves characters the hassle of the introduction phase, and allows the 'new' character to have all the knowledge everyone else should have at this time.


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Going to echo Darkreever's statement in suggesting that you allow the new player to create his/ her own character and simply include them in your next update as if they had been there the entire time. Think of them as you would one of the 'nameless extras' in the background that has suddenly stepped into the main storyline.

Having a player take over an existing character will only lengthen the awkward period of fleshing out the character's personality, it is best to start with a clean slate.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd support that move myself. Would give him a connection to have a character he built instead of trying to mold a character out of preexisting one.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Warsmith sent me an invite, so I should have a character scrolled up by tomorrow. Hope I can contribute to your group. :victory:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lirael will be posting a whole new cs except I have told him to use mr. Randams name. Update will be delayed because my computer can't connect to the web.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Name: Sir Hentas Bulgast
Age: 288

Appearance: Hentas has a shorter, stockier build than your average Marine. He wears the blue power armor of the Regal Knights, with a red checkered knee pad and red shoulder inserts. When he does not have his helmet on, you can see that his hair has gone prematurely gray, and his hair is receding up into a widow's peak. His hair is typically mid-shoulder length, and he keeps it pulled back into a ponytail.

Personality: Hentas would be considered old-school by modern day standards. He fully believes in chivalry, be it opening a door for a woman, or giving his word as an oath. He is also rather touchy about his height, and has lead to more than a few scuffles with those who take the joking too far. He favors strong-smelling cigars when he can get them and harsh alcoholic beverages when allowed. In battle, he fights to win, however. If the enemy is not an honorable enemy, Hentas will fight dirty if that means a quick victory.

History: Hentas Bulgast was native to the Hiveworld of Scintilla. he grew up as little more than an orphan running the streets in Hive Tarsus. He worked as small-time muscle for one of the local gangs, enforcing as he needed, and helping defend territory as required. A falling out with his once gang left him on the run from the numerous enemies he had made in and out of the gang. His former employer broke his word for some easy profit, costing the lives of innocents, so Hentas broke his former employer. It was during the subsequent fighting for his life that a member of the Knights took note of him and eventually recruited him.

Equipment: Hentas favors the Power Mace and the Storm Shield. Armor may stop a bullet or turn a blade, but you can still beat a guy in armor to death with a blunt object.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lirael said:


> Equipment: Hentas favors the Power Mace and the Storm Shield. Armor may stop a bullet or turn a blade, but you can still beat a guy in armor to death with a blunt object.


This I like. Welcome Brother.





Rover, Wanderer... :laugh:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lirael you are accepted


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm new to RP's so forgive me if this is a stupid question, but you have me (Gaius Octavion) in both groups. Is it supposed to be like that and I do both tasks?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

No it's just my failure to navigate the copy and paste buttons on my iphone I will go edit now.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

(I don't know if this is too late, but heres my character)
Name:Sir Amareo Davion
Age: 413
Appearance: dark blue power armour with red shoulder insets and a chequered pattern on left shin armour.
Personality: Amareo agrees with the Regal Knights beliefs and is known to be a man of his word.
History: Born on the Regal Knights homeworld, Amareo was born into a family with strong connections to the chapter. Accepted at 10, Amareo quickly came to learn that he prefered open combat and codex tactics to the recon and stealth of the scouts. He was first chosen for the assault squads, excelling at the CQC. He then later moved onto devestator and then tactical. During this time he earned 3 markmanship awards, the iron skull and the iron halo. He was then picked to become a brother knight. He now represents the second company in battle.
Equipment:Artificer armour, two frag grenades
Weapons: storm shield + power sword
House: 2nd


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I guess I could fit you in the same way a Lirael, just do one big post and cover all the updates so far.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

Which team should I join?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Those assaulting the stompa.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I shall post later today


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

About the devastators and the stompa, after you yell cease fire Ruhr yells at the devs saying to shoot the weapons and head not the body, so follow g0arrs lead and blow up the stoma.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Come on guys we are past my unofficial deadline to update, those assaulting the nobz are all finished I think, so if you are in the stompa place some grenades in the engine room and get the hell out.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I think they majority of us still playing are waiting for the next story update. We've all jumped out and done serious battle. Last we heard, your NPC supersoldier was still in an honor duel with the lead guy, so we continue to do battle with the various little mobs running about.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Of the 5 men sent ot the stompa, 4 men arrived, there are 3 that have made our second post. Was hoping that the other 1/2 would post before anyone would blow the thing.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Yeah, i'm planning to post one this evening.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Update will be on sunday, you have till then.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Just to say, I'm joining Camillus in blowing up the stompa


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm posting all the squads here for reference scone I'm editing out the ones that are taken in the action thread.

Your choice of squads/partners are:
Squad Tyru; 5 man terminator squad, sergeant has power fist + storm shield, one brother has heavy flamer + power fist, rest have power fist + storm bolter. Whoever gains control of this squad has the option of using a power fist instead of their storm shield.

Squad qanal: 5 Assault terminators all terminators have a thunder hammer and storm shield. Whoever controls this squad may take a thunder hammer instead of their power weapon

Squad lintin: 10 man assault squad, sgt has dual lightning claws, members wield chainswords and bolt pistols. Whoever controls this squad has the option of using lightning claws.

Squad Narayan: 5 man assault squad, sgt has master crafted power weapon and storm shield, brothers use storm shields and chainswords. Whoever controls this squad may take a storm bolter in place of their storm shield.

Squad paver: tactical squad; sgt has power fist + bolt pistol, one brother has a plasma gun, another has a heavy flamer. Whoever controls this squad has the option of replacing their storm shield with a combi weapon.

Squad sartak: tactical squad, sergeant has chainsword + combi flamer, one brother has flamer, another has a heavy flamer, the rest use bolters. Whoever controls this squad has the option of replacing their storm shield with a combi weapon.

Librarian kaz'ael: epistolary with force staff + storm shield, you do not have any options with this choice. Kaz'ael will cast protective wards on your armour and mind making it impervious to most attacks.


Captain sephera: Sephera uses a power mace + storm shield, in his command squad are;
Company champion with combat shield and power sword
Apothacery with all the apothecary gear and bolt pistol
Veteran with master crafted bolter and special issue ammunition
Veteran with chainsword and combi-melta
Whoever commands this squad has the option of carrying the company banner.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Cheers, Warsmith. I`ve taken Squad Paver. Are the marine`s names up to us?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Well the sergeant is already named but other brothers are up to you.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that i'm going with the librarian, Because Librarians are kick arse!


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I am interested in joining this feels like ages since ive played a loyal astartes, claw aside.

I do have a few questions

what exactly are we, captains, vert sergeants, terminators?

Also is there any space for charactor interaction above the clang of swords


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I'll be going with Squad Tyru, the non-assault terminator squad. Will be posting shortly.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry deathbriger I have said before that I didn't want to accept people after the action thread was posted, I made an accepting with Lirael and White knight because not much had happened other than scene setting. But I feel I'm to far in to accept anyone else. On the other hand, you are a brilliant Rper and it would be good to get a tenth player. I will have to sleep on it.

In answer to your questions, we are the brother knights, they are of legendary stature within the chapter. They represent each company and influence the big descisions of the chapter. They are effectively chapter masters honour gaurd but a bit more bad ass.

We are in the more fighting stage of the Rp at the moment but in about four or five updates we will come onto some pretty intense character building.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

sleep away
If you feel it is too far to introduce a new person then i completely understand, it is difficult
i shall await your decision
Ohh and obviously with warsmiths decision pending
if we represent each company has anyone taken the scout company... if not most definitely definitely dibs. 
I feel a commando astartes coming on


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Regal knights don't use a scout company, they are filtered in throughout all ten battle companies with a designated number in each, fourth company are the best at guerilla warfare as they have the most scouts.


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm taking the Assault Terminators.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Interesting, any fluff written down about them, or all in your noodle?

All the same i look forward to your decision


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

He has a homebrew section dedicated to the Regal Knights here.

They`re essentially based off the knight houses of old times, but there are other influences as well.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'd like add that that^ is just the original concept. Almost all of it has been rethought and rewriten. I'm only half way through and I have been working on it since I started this Rp.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll call squad Lintin, the 10 man assault squad.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll take tactical squad Sartak, if that pleases. By the way, how will these chaps be used / be woven into the narrative?


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I have a question. I know it seems silly, but i wanted to clarify before I began my post. Are we taking command of the squad (i.e. Bulgast takes control of squad Tyru) or are we traveling with it? If we take command, do we change gear? (i.e. Bulgast goes with Terminator squad, gets terminator armor plus storm shield+storm bolter, ect)

Sorry. I just want to make sure so I don't mess up anything.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I _think_ we`re leading the squad... :scratchhead:

Other than that, he gave you equipment options depending on which squad you join. 

But I like my own weapons...


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^why do people keep doin my job? Me earlier threat to thunder applies to you as well,:threaten:

Anyone got any ideas on how to slot deathbringer in? My idea is that he has only just been accepted as a knight and gets sent up and joins us. But I'm not terribly happy with it.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Dang, two in the club. We have jackets! :biggrin:

Hmm... maybe Deathbringer has just come back from a battle that was a few lightyears away and has only just been able to return?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^that could work, I'm going to work on it while I'm out.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> ^why do people keep doin my job? Me earlier threat to thunder applies to you as well,:threaten:
> 
> Anyone got any ideas on how to slot deathbringer in? My idea is that he has only just been accepted as a knight and gets sent up and joins us. But I'm not terribly happy with it.


Sorry! unish: I just read your iphone thread, and was trying to save your precious clumsy fingers 


Deathbringer... Well, we could try Darkreever`s policy of pretending he was here all along, or if you want to preserve the continuity, we could say that he was in the rearguard or second wave of the invasion, and is only now leading his part of the attacking forces in. 

Naturally, we`ll have to link up with each other fairly quickly, a warrior of DB`s caliber will be invaluable on the front side of an attack. :biggrin:



@Thunder: My jacket`s too small! Who do I whinge to? Get this "Berated by Warsmith 7752" jacket in the next size up please?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Well, DB did say he was going to have a commando-y Knight right? Maybe he's being doing some ops in the hulk before we arrived?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

In an ork hulk it is unlikely forward ops would be effective/ used

as for my commando the idea fades as it seams dishonourable from what ive read
i like the second wave idea simple and effective

you would have to have a member of substance leading the second wave as the captain has already been sent in

should i be writing my charactor today then?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah type up a cs,


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

So the Sergeant's name is the name of the squad?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah, I have the next update written up, just waiting for deathbringers cs and you guys to get your posts up.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Sir Rademund Thorpe
Age: 587

Appearance: wears the armour of the regal knights as proudly as any, though he surrounds it in a camo cloak which often makes him appear shabby and underkept. His hair is grizzled and chopped with a combat knife giving his white main a ragged windswept opinion. A muzzle of greying stubble covers his lower lip masking the scarstrewn weatherbeaten face that lies behind it. He is average for an astartes, average build and average height though his muscles possess great power when necessary.

he bears no helm, loosing it in a brutal duel with an ork and never deigning to replace it for he feels it gives him more presence within the company if his charges can see his face 

Personality: Ancient, he resembles the blustering ancient old fashioned moral compass that is found in many a childrens story, wise and sage in his council though his methods are frowned upon by many.

He acts as if he were the captain of 10th company, the master of the scouts though that is in no way an official title. He knows each by name and reputation. In meetings at the round table he is the first to trumpet there triumphs and the loudest in defending and criticizing their failures whilst in the training cages he is often watched by a group of student and his duels are mostly with young charges batting there egoes with his quick reactions.

It was not always so, once he was as arrogant and proud as any his desire only to gain fame and acclaim yet that changed almost a century ago. In a close duel with an ork that almost cost him his life, he was left bleeding and destined to die. Though saved by the master of the apothecaries in a trying 72 hour surgery something changed, his life taking a new meaning for he saw that his prime had come to an end. He no longer covets trophies and skulls dedicating his time to bringing on the new and the promising, chasing up and ensuring the growth of the weak.

Despite his newfound passion you would be wrong to see rademund as soft for he is as cruel to his enemies as he is too his scouts merciless when necessary, applying the necessary force to his force as he does to his strikes in combat.

His scoutish attitude is frowned upon by some for he is seen as having lost honour by reverting to the methods of camoflage and subterfuge, spending time in honing his sniper skills though he rarely brings his rifle to battle. It is seen as dishonourable and beneath him for a knight of his prestige should charge bravely forward not skulk in the shadows. That should be left to those without skill, yet who would ensure the scouts are brought forward if not for rademund.

When questioned rademund merely wraps his cloak around him and says nothing for he will lead his scouts in the charge when needed, and is never far from combat when the horns sound the charge.

Yet he feels the day of his death approaching, he wishes to have left his mark when he is gone

History: Unremarkable, born upon the hive world of Alinca he was taken and tested, the implants successful and his scout training completed quickly if not with repute. His years as a tactical marine were where he distinguished himself, his ability with blade and his natural born arrogance coupling with a survivors instinct which borught him through battle after battle alive, the blood of his enemies upon his gauntlet.

Trophy after trophy and blood after blood stained him and his arrogance grew as did his reknown. He was quicker to ascend the ranks the more his confidence grew and he ascended to the position of brother knight just as the current chapter master was earning his stripes as a scout.
For almost a century he served as the forefront, as a hero amongst the chapter, earning trophy after trophy and skull after skull to line his mantle until his duel with the ork that scarred his personality, on the eve of the death of chapter master Tomar and the rise of Ruhr. 

Some say because of Tomar's death he quietened, his pomposity gone, his desire for trophies miniscule and replaced by the desperate drive to bring others through in his place. 


Equipment:Artificer armour, two frag grenades

Weapons: storm shield with wrist mounted storm bolter + power sword, 2 mundane knives hanging from his belt
House: 10th company
_______________________________________________________
Not sure how you'll find it, willing to change it if it doesn't suit your image of the regal knights


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^your guys fine, I'm guessing that you want to lead a scout squad for this update?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Read my mind good sir


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright I will bring you in next update,


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Lirael you don't get the terminator armour, just the fist as it has to be a quick coversation G0arrs post is a good example on how to be given the weapon,

This is Deathbringers squad
Squad Ilz: 10 man scout squad, sgt has chainsword, bolt pistol and melta bombs. 7scouts have boltguns and combat blades, 1 has a flamer, 1 has a melta gun. You may take scout armour is you wish and sacrifice your power weapon and storm shield for a chainsword and pistol or any description.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

beautiful but no ill be sticking with what i have
am i meant to be posting this update, dont want to hold you up, or will i be introduced next update?


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Quick Question warsmith, Will i get to choose what Kaz'ael says and does?


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> Lirael you don't get the terminator armour, just the fist



Sorry, that's what I was asking about earlier when I inquired about the gear change. I as under the impression that I was getting re-outfitted from the way it was answered. I'll see to editing it right away. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thunder you are in complete control of your squad/partner,

Deathbriger I am bringing you in next update,


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Is the update coming soon?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Waiting for vast to post, I have pmed him but I have got no reply thus far, if he doesn't post I will update on sunday.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

k: 

Was just wondering. I like this one, would hate to see it die. Especially so early.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Right, I'm about to post the update now, vast if you still wish to participate, post both updates in one post.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

You do know how big a demo charge that would be needed to take down a Hulk is right?

Using *Dawn of War: Dark Crusade* as a reference, the bomb would be the size of a space marine at least. You could feasibly carry it yourself, but you wouldn't be able to use a weapon.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Edit: I have edited the update, the marine is not part of squad sartak or paver.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

I seem to have have come down with a nasty stomach flu and have spent most of my day in a medication-induced haze. I will post an update with due speed, I promise. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

^no problem mate, we have five days left before update. 

From now on I won't wait for people to post from now on, updates will be every Sunday.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

Well, I have run into a bit of a problem. I am about to begin the process of moving, and I am not going to be able to devote time to any RP. I apologize. I hope to return to this forum in the future and RP with all of you in the future. There is a lot of talent here, and I shall miss it while I am away.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

How long are we lookig at? I could take your guy out of action temporarily.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

honestly, not too sure. I'm hoping for a short return, but it could until after the end of Feb. Moving about 8.5 hours away from my current home, and having to go through various hoops, as it's my wife's job requiring her to relocate. If you need to remove my character, I would understand. I'm honestly not sure how long I would be gone.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah I'm afraid I plan this Rp to end around January, although I won't kill him as there will be a sequel.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

just a quick note - snowed under with work just now. will write my update on sunday morning [day off]... hope i'm not holding things up!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

It's fine I had planned to update Sunday evening anyway.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

G0arr, sorry about the name thing, mainly try not to speak out to much, you may be more experienced than Ruhr but he has done many things right so be a bit more sensitive, he might just be suffering from the loss of Tonar so don't be to hard. He hasn't done much wrong and if you wrong him he might not be so merciful later on.....


----------



## White Knight (Apr 17, 2009)

I hope you don't mind, I added a bit in my post saying that Tonar once took part in defending against the 13th black crusade at some point.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah your post is fine,


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> G0arr, sorry about the name thing, mainly try not to speak out to much, you may be more experienced than Ruhr but he has done many things right so be a bit more sensitive, he might just be suffering from the loss of Tonar so don't be to hard. He hasn't done much wrong and if you wrong him he might not be so merciful later on.....


I don't know how to reply to this so I will go with the following.



warsmith7752 said:


> Camilus: (^include the above in your post) as you enter the room you start to hear voices in your head, they are very quiet and you aren't sure if you heard them at first, they slowly get louder until you finally make out the words they say, "Kill the chapter master, you are more worthy than him, look how he makes foolish mistakes and harms your brothers." how do you react? Do you agree? Are you horrified of the thought? Do you act on them and make a move at Ruhr? The last option would be foolish as Ruhr is superior to you in terms of combat and the rest of the knights would kill you before you drew breath.





G0arr said:


> Camillus heard something else as he silently whispered. _fear panterra, fear the knights_ He recognized the voice, Ruhr. Camillus could hear the tone in the voice. It was subtle, but it was there. The way he walked, the way he acted, this place was upsetting Ruhr. Camillus watched as the man moved toward the cavern. The man was a warrior yes Camillus had seen him preform feats at arm that would be required of a champion. Charismatic yes this man could be charismatic but it did not make a leader. Tactically sound not always the man had several fumbled orders, as though he had never truly commanded men in a full pitched battle before becoming the chapter master. Ruhr could be a true leader, but (at least in Camillus's opinion) he was to youthful. This was not youth of age, but youth of mind. It was not Camillus's place to teach this man, but some day Ruhr would find he needed someone's advice.
> ...
> 
> At the back of his mind he could hear something. The assault marine glanced around. It wasn't the voice of his brothers, and none of the others appeared to hear it. As Ruhr looked around Camillus finally heard the voices for what they were. It was a voice unknown to him, but one that he could swear he knew.
> ...


I have taken note of Ruhr's distress.
His callus nature and hate are coming from the following, VOICES TELLING HIM TO KILL RUHR. He is attempting to repress this, and with the way that Ruhr is acting it's becoming more difficult.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

If you think what you are, a brother knight, the ten strongest fighters in the chapter, physically and mentally. It should not be impossible to resists for them. And what I meant is don't SPEAK out against him, I won't tell you why this is important yet but you must be more discrete, why would someone with a brain so publicly disrespect his lord the day before he dies (hypothetical situation, Ruhr may die, Ruhr might live). I think that the chapter would figuire it out before long and put your head on a spike.


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

It isn't impossible for him to resist it. In fact he is resisting. It's the fact that the voices have found his anger. This gives them something to eat away at. Chaos is tricky. See the end of the first Dawn of War, the story in Chaos Rising, the fall of Horus, the split of the Dark Angels, ect... These show that even the greatest can fall. It has always depended on the strength of the emotion or situation that has been used. 

My character has no knowlege of anything that is happening to Ruhr. He has no reason to be descrete. He does not have any reason to suspect the possible death of Ruhr.

The chapter can suspect, but right now insibordination is the best they have. The chaplin who has the best chance to confirm if it is a problem has been dusted. The librarian might be able to detect it (if he is specialized). Other than that all they know is that this man is very angry after he was fired upon by devistators under the order of Ruhr.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Alright i stand defeated in terms if fluff knowledge but for the stake of the story don't verbally disrespect him, inner emotional turmoil and plans for murder are good but DON'T do anything yet.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

To be fair, the updates asked for your _thoughts_, it`s usually easier to just type in italics, or give a grunt of irritation rather than calling out your commanding officer in front of a few squads and the chapter elite.

Regardless of who has the higher moral ground here, the fact is that Warsmith is the GM and voicing your dissent against the chapter master was not in your character`s update parameters. Stuff like that you would usually clear with the GM beforehand. It is written in the forum rules.


----------



## Lirael (Nov 15, 2010)

To be fair, he also seems to be playing his character. His character strikes me as a tough-as-nails veteran rankling at the thought of a younger not-as-experienced officer making shoddy calls. For real life experience simliarities, see an NCO in any branch of the military versus an newly commissioned Lieutenant. I have, in real life, see a senior Sergent say much worse to a new Lieutenant, in front of others.

To be honest, Ruhr has made a few ludicrous maneuvers. Face stuck in a power-claw equals smashed face. The Warboss wouldn't monologue, he'd kill. Especially seeing that the power field on an Orky power-claw doesn't turn off. The shooting of the Stompa with people inside, without giving precision orders. Sliding underneath a dreadnought equals stompy-stomp death. Killing enemies in a specific order to vainly try and make the chapter symbol seems a bit overkill.

But the players still roll with the story, because they are players in the GM's story. Just don't get mad if they play their characters in such over-the-top scenarios. Their characters still have emotion and their own thoughts.

Has nobody ever swore aloud while playing a difficult piece of a video game? For these characters, it's much more intense. They're the ones holding the gun, getting shot at, and fighting for their lives. I would think the same would still apply.

I don't think the pieces he listed were just fluff. They seemed to highlight the point of no matter how pious, or well trained, even the mighty can fall. Such stresses seem to be what his character are going through, and he's trying to play them.

Sadly, I am still too busy to be able to keep RP, but I still try to follow along the story. Best thing to remember, these are characters in a make believe story. Try not to make anything personal. It's a good way to lose players, and then you're stuck trying to tell a story nobody wants to play in.

It's still just a game.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Gm's word is law though i can understand goarr's point of view

he is just playing his charactor especially as said charactor is under the mental stress of chaos

may i add ruhr's plan is hardly well thought out and he does pull some pretty foolish if wannabee epic moves

as for why i wrote 
even though its christmas do you intend to update sunday
i have struggled to find post time with travel work and deadlines
i think im the last to post
would you like me to aim for sunday or would monday be acceptable?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Sunday is boxing day, saturday is Christmas. If you can, aim for Sunday but yes Monday is acceptable. 

As for Ruhrs plan it isn't that great but I needed something to get us in the middle of the hulk....... It seems so much darker and evil if the chaos are in the hulk and seem to anticipate our every move.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Just to say, sorry i had missed an update but between mock exams and life, i hadn't found time to post. I'll put one up tonight.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a reminder that thunder and deathbringer need to post, I will wait until Tuesday at maximum before updating, I'm keeping record of who has posted and hasn't by the way and that effects some things in the future.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I have changed the colour scheme of the regal knights, it still has the same blue for most of the armour but the red has been replaced by White and you (the knights) have White helms along with other veterans, I have entirely White armour with blue shoulder insets and silver trims.

I'll hold off updating again as thunder still has to post (and I lost my update word document so I have to write it again.)


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

@White knight, three paragraphs of that length would be the ideal amount but seven proper sentences is the BARE MINIMUM.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Right, just posted for the last three update. sorry it has taken so long but alot of shit happened (one of them writers block) but i should be able to keep posting now.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Good to have you back


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Still waiting on a fair ammount of people to post, if you can aim to post by Thursday as I will update on Friday.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

I will post tomorrow - apologies for being late, work has been something of a nightmare of late! :biggrin:


----------



## Marshal Ragnar (Sep 5, 2010)

I will have my post up tomorrow. Sry for being late but I had school starts up again on Tues and I had to get moved back down to VA


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a couple of exams so i'll be able to post tomorrow


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

Right typing post now.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Update will be tonight at some point once I have finished my English essay. Aquatic foible you have until then.

This have been a bit of a drag for all of you to get your posts up, I don't want to see this one die now that we are in sight of the home straight so try to get your posts up sighing a week of me updating please.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

G0arr how has camillus jumped from being with Ruhr and Tonar to the other side of the hulk with Erich?


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't believe that I am. 
End of your post Erich says the "there are two ways out of this hulk..." quote. Where ever that happens is where they are. I assumed it was after they left the room and were heading back across the ship. The squad was signaled so they could prepare for it.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Erich and his group and separate from Ruhr and Tonars group, doesn't matter anymore however.

I have decided to let this die for the time being, it has begun to drag and I don't feel I'm a satisfactory GM for the quality I want this one to be yet. Those who will be sad to see this go don't cry yet, I will bring this one back some time in the future once I feel I can provide quality updates to push the Rp into the 600 post Mark and still have people enjoying it.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

sorry for my lack of posting chaps - my ISP died for a couple of weeks there, and then real life kept getting in the way of any meaningful posting...

let me know if it picks back up again - hopefully i can catch up - and in the mean time, it was a pleasure RPing with you all :grin:


----------

